# Ornamental Iron



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice work---May I suggest that you put your location into your profile? Someone local might like to P.M. you.--Mike---


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful work! It's a little more ornate than is my taste, but your skill is obvious and impressive.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, guys....good point about the location - i added it.


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

I think those window units (shutter covers? - whatever they're called) look really great. Are you buying the pieces from a place like King?


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Reminds me of Savannah, GA. All those old houses with the rod iron decor. That's beautiful WG!

If my house was the type, I'd have that on it! I'd much rather have those as shutters than the typical white.

I do have rod iron chairs, swings, trelises, and pot stands. Inside, I have decor with it. I've got a tad bit of French Southern style going on. But, the Boss, my husband, has to reign me in at times or I would go wild with it! :laughing:

Very beautiful work WG. Keep posting them, hear? I love this stuff!

--Tracy


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks.

Yes, for the most part I get the shutter components from King. The marker was made with a plasma cutter.


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

You've got a very good eye for it.


----------



## NateB (Jul 25, 2010)

Those look very well done. What type of stock are you using?
What size welder / Torch?
I see from the posts above you are buying certain ornamental elements, are you doing any of the forming yourself?
Good wrought iron work seems to be a dying art form.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks. The frames on the shutters are FL 1/2 x 1 and the components are 1/2 and 5/8. For these I use a light duty welder (Lincoln Power Mig 215). My other welder is a Ranger 8, which is a gas-fired stick welder. It's too loud for the garage, but it works fine as a field welder and a generator (helped me get through Katrina). I used a plasma on the marker. I try to buy as many components as I can (I can't really compete on most of them).


----------



## Arachnea (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh gosh - those are just stunning - amazing work!


----------

